# Old Seiko on Ebay



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I have just been browsing Ebay and noticed Item # 2616273039 "SEIKO VINTAGE CHRONO 1972 " which is just like the one I sent to Roy for Service and things.

But the view fron the rear shows the case back with two raised circular portions and no nothches.

I wondered if its a real one or has been modified (bodged), it really looks odd. it also has some writing on the back.

I was thinking of bidding to use for spares ( as suggested on this forum )

What do you think ?

Steve


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Steve

I know exactly the watch your talking about. I saw it a while back and I have a feeling it's on its second time through. The back looks like it's from an old LED watch. In fact it looks a lot like the back of an old 70's Timex LED that I picked up at a car boot. Of course it may be a model we are not familier with but I know a Seiko caseback when I see one and that aint one. It maybe OK for spares but I reckon it's a hound. Avoid.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The back is from an old led watch.

He should have asked me for a correct back.


----------

